# Politics and News > World Affairs >  About Slavery Liberals Don't Want You to Know

## sargentodiaz

_According to Benjamin Skinner, a fellow at the Carr Center for Human Rights Policy at Harvard Kennedy School of Government, there are more men and women in slavery now than any other time in human history; however, contrary to what Black Lives Matter activists would have you believe, most of these have nothing to do with the United States._


This article naturally takes a dig at the USA, claiming slavery also exists here. And thar is probably true. There's a vast underground where migrants are kept in conditions of near or full servitude. And, there appears to be little proof that it's rampant in the American Black community.


So, if all these caring people truly care, what are they planning on doing about it?


Read the full story @ http://conservativetribune.com/the-truth-about-slavery/

----------


## RMNIXON

They don't teach this stuff at PC U

I once drove an angry black liberal up the wall by pointing out the long dark history of Slavery in the ME, and debunked his popular false notion that the Ancient Egyptians were African blacks.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-19-2016)

----------


## Stonewall

> They don't teach this stuff at PC U
> 
> I once drove an angry black liberal up the wall by pointing out the long dark history of Slavery in the ME, and debunked his popular false notion that the Ancient Egyptians were African blacks.

----------


## Trinnity

Arabs and African blacks made slavery. White people in America and Britain outlawed it. Poor Hispanics may be in virtual slavery, but poor blacks aren't. They won't work under those conditions AT ALL. So all this bitching from BLM and others is just that - racist ranting. They want special privileges and reparations. There are lots of good blacks in this country and they work and raise families. They aren't thugs. But they still vote democrat, so the D party does kinda own them

----------

2cent (02-19-2016),Hillofbeans (02-18-2016),JustPassinThru (02-18-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

LBJ was right. He still has the blacks voting democrat.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-19-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> Arabs and African blacks made slavery. White people in America and Britain outlawed it. Poor Hispanics may be in virtual slavery, but poor blacks aren't. They won't work under those conditions AT ALL. So all this bitching from BLM and others is just that - racist ranting. They want special privileges and reparations. There are lots of good blacks in this country and they work and raise families. They aren't thugs. But they still vote democrat, so the D party does kinda own them


That was so succinct I can't hardly stand it!    :Thumbsup20:

----------


## sooda

The Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, Vikings, Khazars also had slaves ... and all were involved in slave trade. The Bible has numerous mentions of slavery and slaves.. so its hardly all about Arabs or Black Africans.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, Vikings, Khazars also had slaves ... and all were involved in slave trade. The Bible has numerous mentions of slavery and slaves.. so its hardly all about Arabs or Black Africans.


It is today, sweetie.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-19-2016),Northern Rivers (02-19-2016)

----------


## sooda

> It is today, sweetie.


A lot has been published about human trafficking worldwide..


https://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/human...n-persons.html

----------


## gboisjo

> According to Newsweek on  Jan. 18, 2010: “Despite more than a dozen international conventions  banning slavery in the past 150 years, there are more slaves today than  at any point in human history.”


In 200 AD when slavery was an accepted practice worldwide earths population was estimated at somewhere around two million today its seven billion. Point is what a stupid and absurd statement by Newsweek (Benjamin Skinner) when it leaves out the historical average (per capita) of slave per population at the time. Recommended reading "Spartacus".

----------

sooda (02-19-2016)

----------


## gboisjo

World growth rate by the million..

www.census.gov - 2016-02-19 - 08h-08m-37s.png

----------


## DonGlock26

> A lot has been published about human trafficking worldwide..
> 
> 
> https://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/human...n-persons.html


Read it.

----------

